
CEOs, Not the Unemployed, Are America's Real Moral Hazard - Tiggers
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/apr/18/coronavirus-stimulus-checks-unemployment-benefits
======
Zenst
What would be nice is a historical look at the CEO role over time along with
the other changes to how companies are run.

For me- I've seen a shift in company mentality from making sure they had money
to cover 5 year plans towards a focus on paying out the biggest share dividend
they could. This with the shift into JIT production management/outsourcing to
reduce costs further all in a drive to show accountancy wise how good they are
and pushing out the largest share dividend each year. At least that is how
I've seen things shift company wise with the shareholders usurping the
customer as priority, with both usurping the workers who used to be one happy
family towards a HR production line of payroll numbers.

This then creates a climate in which the perception is that the CEO does all
the work and the only one the shareholders would know and as such the rise in
top exec pay and stagnation in workers pay has seen a divide between them only
grow wider and wider.

But when share dealing systems are more often driven by perception, the rush
to keep share dividends high as that is measurable perception is one that
holds more gravitas than before and in many aspects for workers has created a
race to the bottom.

Is this America's real moral hazard? Not in so much that it is a global moral
hazard with some countries more advanced along that direction than others,
though I could not name a country in which companies are operated in a way
that does not have a share price/share dividend focus over all else, at least
any that would stick out large business wise. Smaller companies and businesses
still mostly still have that family culture with workers and see's workers as
one of the most important assets that business has and can put names to them
all.

